
The Funny Backpack Google Uses to Map the Insides of Buildings - geekrax
http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2014/09/making-of-maps-cornerstones.html
======
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/the-funny-backpack-to-google-uses-to-
map-...](http://gizmodo.com/the-funny-backpack-to-google-uses-to-map-the-
insides-of-1630558373), which points to this.

